# thanksgiving lure recomondations



## malaki (Nov 18, 2011)

some guys at work want to have a tournament thanksgiving weekend at paris ill. theres an old spillway left from the first lake that was submerged by the new lake. water is 7' and drops off to 18'. my humminbird shows large bait balls with fish all around but nothing i try seems to intrest them. what should i use that will interest them more than a big ball of juicy shad?? water temps will be around 45 and stained water. i need to win this thing for the braggin rights mor than the money =P~


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2011)

Soft bodied Swimbaits fished very slowly - try Storm Wild Eye shad and that sort of thing

Get a few different sizes - 6" down to 3" 

Do not be afraid to tandem rig them even

Also try the deep diving X-rap - fish it with long pauses, twitch, pull pause fo like 20 -30 seconds and repeat. Deadly in cold water


----------



## fish devil (Nov 20, 2011)

:twisted: Blade bait like a Silver Buddy or Binsky. Yo-yo the lure as you retrieve it back to the boat.


----------



## Brine (Nov 20, 2011)

Setup shallow and throw deep with a spoon. If that don't get em, throw a crankbait and bang the spillway.


----------



## freetofish (Nov 20, 2011)

yupper! What they said ought to do the trick.
good luck.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 20, 2011)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Blade bait like a Silver Buddy or Binsky. Yo-yo the lure as you retrieve it back to the boat.




+11billion.


I'd probably fish a 4" worm, or 3" senko drop shotted, (fished vertically so not necessarily on the bottom)

But I'd give the spoon first dibs through.


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 21, 2011)

I wouldn't say I've had good luck this fall season, but the luck I have had has come from the Rapala X-rap jerks and suspending baits. Fished reeeeeeeal slow. I let that suspending bait sit out there sometimes for up to a minute, move it a few feet, then let it set on a semi-slack line. It's fun when they hit it when it's suspending.


----------



## malaki (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for all the tips!!  I'm in a bit of a jam now. Do to the weather forcast they moved it up to wensday, was told today i get to work over tuesday. So i ran to the closest bait shop after work with my list and damned if the didnt have one thing i wanted. So off to wallyworld... only had the small x-rap so i settled for the husky jerk. Good new is i dug through the old tackle box and found a Manns "little george" in hammerd silver. things got to be 30 years old but looks to be in good shape. with no time to jump the border to gander mountain or wait for shipping it will have to do. I have caught some bass around the concreat with crank baits but they dont work on the deeper.


----------



## JeffChastain (Nov 21, 2011)

That's what I like about the suspending baits. You can burn them once they hit the water to get them deep, then stop reeling, and they suspend at that depth. Rapala does awesome things.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 22, 2011)

malaki said:


> thanks for all the tips!!  I'm in a bit of a jam now. Do to the weather forcast they moved it up to wensday, was told today i get to work over tuesday. So i ran to the closest bait shop after work with my list and damned if the didnt have one thing i wanted. So off to wallyworld... only had the small x-rap so i settled for the husky jerk. Good new is i dug through the old tackle box and found a Manns "little george" in hammerd silver. things got to be 30 years old but looks to be in good shape. with no time to jump the border to gander mountain or wait for shipping it will have to do. I have caught some bass around the concreat with crank baits but they dont work on the deeper.




The HJ only dives a few feet - not going to get that down to the 7-18' foot range you are talking about and I have never seen a coldwater LMB come up from that depth.

But, all is not lost - take your floating crank bait and carolina rig it with just enough weight so that it slowwwwly sinks - you can then fish it really slow which is what you will want to do.


One other thing - try a slip bobber and some small 2.5-3" Fin-s style minnows on a jig head


----------



## malaki (Nov 22, 2011)

The jerk that i got is rated at 12' so it should get close enough. Its a long shot but worth a try. The sonar readings will tell me where to start. I had thought about the minnow only using my cast net and get some shad.


----------

